# 3 Wishes for my 211



## Creon007 (Mar 31, 2004)

If Charlie gave me three wishes for my 211. One would definitely be get rid of the screen saver. Second wish; It would nice Charlie if you didn't just have VCR create timer but also DVD recorder create timer. Third wish like the 811 program guide you have program Info for OTA channels 211 nothing but digital service unless I order local channels what's up with that. Not so much a wish but from a paying customer fix Sat 129 had the dish installer out twice to peak 129 best he can get low 60 signal strength hate to see what happens when it rains


----------



## mabrandt (May 1, 2006)

It would nice Charlie if you didn't just have VCR create timer but also DVD recorder create timer. [/QUOTE said:


> Can't you use the vcr timer to start up the DVD recorder? I don't trust the IR blaster anyway and set the timer in both the dish receiver and the vcr. I would think you could do the same in the dvd recorder if you can't set the ir blaster on the receiver to start the dvd recorder.


----------



## Creon007 (Mar 31, 2004)

In menu 6 1 7 for VCR setup codes only work for VCR not DVD or DVD Recorders, I like to use IR blaster for dvd recorder does come with one


----------



## kcmia (Jun 28, 2005)

My wish: UHF remote! (like the 811)


----------



## kosha (Jul 4, 2006)

My wish: FREE IR-to-UHF Pro Upgrade Kit


----------



## mabrandt (May 1, 2006)

my wish. That the lips match the voice all the time, not just sometimes.


----------



## John W (Dec 20, 2005)

Be able to adjust the picture up and down as with the 811.


----------

